# Steam Injected Step Mash (Big Beer View)



## alelover (Feb 14, 2011)

Brew Session from a couple years ago. Still use the same system.

The Mash Tun








And it's parts.







Assembled.







Hooking up the steam generator. It's an altered pressure cooker.













The Mash. It will be a porter.







Bringing up the pressure.













22 PSI. Time to steam the mash and bring it up to 155.







Stirring while steaming to keep temps even as they rise.







155. Let her sit for an hour then sparge.







Sparging on the 3 Tier gravity system.







Tasting a few while we wait for the boil to start.







Almost boiling.







We be boiling.







Time to chill.







Letting the cold break fall for a bit.







Sanitized carboys awaiting the fine wort.







Into the carboys we go. Like black gold.







Time to pitch some yeast. WLP-002. Big ass starter of it.













64 degrees. Perfect.







Thanks for viewing.


----------



## rp ribking (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice qview for making beer, I think I'll just by my beer at the store. How much time does it take to make beer like that and how did it taste?


----------



## alelover (Feb 15, 2011)

It's an 8 hour work day. Then it has to ferment and clarify for about a month or 2. It tasted awesome. Better than most porters you can buy.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

Man that looks like a ton of work. You know they have beer at the store right. haha Just kidding. I have several buddies that have just gotten into brewing and they love it. I have yet to try any to see if it is better then just going to the store. I can't wait to try some.


----------



## eppo (Feb 23, 2011)

I brew also, just finished a brown ale this past weekend. I find it funny anyone on this forum saying its a lot of work when you can smoke meat for 20 hours.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 23, 2011)

That some cool stuff right there.. Man my wife would kill me if i got into that lol.. nice job


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great!  We have a place called the Brew Kettle about an hour from here.  several of us go up a once or twice a year.  They have it all set up.  you can use one of their many recipes or your own.  spend a couple hours making it, and of course sampling others while there.  they do all the clean up and you come back in a month or so depending on what your'e makeing and bottle it.  Congrats on all that work at home.


----------



## bubbagwee (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm really into the steam systems, If and when i ever start to do any upgrading on my set up i always thought of going the steam injection route it seems to be rather effective and not to much in cost to get one up and running granted you have the larger essentials already.

Are you using the steam to heat your strike water or just for mash temp increases...? If so how long is it taking to reach mash in temp by way of steam injection


----------



## alelover (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the steam for raising mash temp. I can raise it about a degree a minute which is good for step mashes. I heat my strike water on my outside burner and transfer it to my bucket on the fridge with a big pot. Someday I'll build a real 3 tier where I won't have to do that.


----------

